
How to get a C64 on WiFi and start BBSing again - doener
https://amigalove.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=159&sid=007758853535118b1b726ed5d3a96003
======
t0mek
So, it's possible to buy a "wifi modem" [1][2] for the C64. It connects to a
telnet BBS (via WiFi) and redirects the output to the C64 User Port, emulating
a standard serial modem. The existing terminal software can be used [3].

[1]
[https://www.cbmstuff.com/proddetail.php?prod=WiModemOLED](https://www.cbmstuff.com/proddetail.php?prod=WiModemOLED)

[2] [https://jammingsignal.com/commodore-wi-fi-
modem/](https://jammingsignal.com/commodore-wi-fi-modem/)

[3]
[http://commodore.software/downloads/download/59-ccgms/410-cc...](http://commodore.software/downloads/download/59-ccgms/410-ccgms-
elite-v2-0)

~~~
simcop2387
I'd love to see one of these get combined with a DHT or a blockchain, or some
kind of distributed data store. The idea being that it would let someone claim
a phone number and create a DNS like system to map "phone number" to IP
address for old style BBS systems.

~~~
0x0
Most systems accept pure-decimal IP addresses. So probably you could have a
modem emulator that takes such an IP address as a phone number ala
ATDT2130706433 - try "ping 2130706433" and see for yourself :)

~~~
digi_owl
The larger problem there is that these days you likely have multiple servers
pr exposed address. Thus when a client connects to one of those servers it
includes the domain in the request or some such (the actual terminology
escapes me at the moment).

~~~
0x0
You're thinking about virtualhosts (or for SSL/TLS/HTTPS, "SNI" (server name
indication)). But classic telnet does not support this, so for the standard
encrypted BBS telnet case this wouldn't help.

------
doctorshady
Interestingly, there's a project called SIMNET that intends to sort of the
polar opposite of this:
[http://www.uuhec.net/simnet/](http://www.uuhec.net/simnet/) .

